

Boldly go where no man has gone before - ddewit
http://blog.exvo.com/posts/boldly-go-where-no-man-has-gone-before

======
ColinWright
Complete nitpick:

    
    
        At the very end of the movie there's a sequence in which
        the original opening words of the Star Trek series are
        spoken by Leonard Nimoy. Like they've done from my
        childhood, these words still send shivers down my spine. 
    
        "Space. The final frontier. These are the voyages of
        the starship Enterprise. It's continuing mission to
        explore strange new worlds. To seek out new lives and
        new civilizations. To boldly go where no man has gone
        before."
    

In the original series it wasn't its "continuing mission", it was its "five
year mission".

And the "It's" shouldn't have an apostrophe.

Of course, any nipicking comment like this should have, somewhere, an error of
its own. I wonder what it is.

But as to the content itself, it's pretty simplistic, but to my mind accurate
enough. What I do isn't as great and as grand as trekking around the galaxy in
a space ship, or star ship, or whatever, and I don't run life-threatening
risks.

But I do work hard, I am exploring the difficult, and sometimes I like to
think I make a difference.

